# RPG Sales of 2019



## Voadam (Jan 6, 2019)

DriveThruRPG Sales Guide.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 6, 2019)

30% off all Triple Ace Games PDFs through January.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 8, 2019)

30% off Shadow of the Demon Lord adventures through January


----------



## Voadam (Feb 7, 2019)

BAMFies Sale, 25% off over 4,500 superhero PDFs through Feb. 8th.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 7, 2019)

OSR Good Ol' Games Sale Over 600 PDFs on sale thru the 18th.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 9, 2019)

OSR Sale 75% off on six titles. Castles and Crusades Player's Handbook for $5, Malevolent and Benign I & II for OSRIC, Codex of Airdhe from Troll Lords, and the First Dungeon Crawl Classic RPG adventure and the Monster Alphabet from Goodman Games.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 18, 2019)

More OSR special sales 6 PDFs 29-75% off including the mega dungeons Barrowmaze and Archaia and Advanced Labyrinth Lord.

The full More OSR Sale is for hundreds of PDFs at 15% off for a week.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2019)

RAINN charity bundles five DM's Guild 5e bundles 74-80% off.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 22, 2019)

Shadowrun 5e PDFs are 50% off, 7 more days.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 28, 2019)

GM's Day Bundles. 5 bundles 80% off. 7th Sea, Midgard 5e, Scion 1e, Gamma World 6e (d20), and a design and development one.

GM's day sale on over 48,000 PDFs. 20-40% off it looks like.

Storyteller's vault for White Wolf and DM's Guild for WotC D&D have sales as well.

DM's Guild Bundles about 69% off for Slavers Series, Ravenloft, UK, DQ, and Bloodstone H series modules and5e conversions.

DMs Guild Sale on almost 6,000 PDFs.

Storyeller's Vault Sale on 1,500 PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 10, 2019)

Pathfinder 1e sale at Paizo.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 10, 2019)

23% off In Nomine Sale for about 2 more days.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2019)

Great EN Publishing Sale, 66% off WOIN core books and the first three War of the Burning Sky 5e PDFs.

Other EN Publishing PDFs are on sale as well.

For one week.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 22, 2019)

Classic Runequest 50% off this week.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2019)

Frog God Games Sword of Air for Swords & Wizardry and for Pathfinder are 40% off through March 24.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 28, 2019)

Frog God Games' Pathfinder books are 50% off.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 3, 2019)

LPJ Pathfinder Megabundle $688.56 worth of PDFs for $29.99, nearly 80% off.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2019)

25% off Forbidden Lands this week.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2019)

Alejandro Melchor stroke medical expense fundraiser bundle $25 for $352 worth of PDFs including stuff from Legendary Games, Rogue Genius Games, Green Ronin, and lots of others including stuff for 5e, Pathfinder, Icons, Mutants and Masterminds, Brave New World, Eclipse Phase, and other systems.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2019)

World of Darkness 20th Anniversary Sale Looks like the big 20th anniversary products like Vampire the Masquerade 20th anniversary edition, Werewolf 20, Mage 20, Wraith, Changeling, VtDA, etc. are 75% off (most $7.50 or $6.25) while other WoD PDFs are 25% off. 10 days to go on the sale.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 14, 2019)

Fat Goblin Games 2018 Meg Bundle. $116 worth of PDFs for $20, 83% off.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 24, 2019)

10 years of Cubicle 7 Sale 40% off several PDFs from their One Ring, Doctor Who, and Victoriana lines.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2019)

Fat Goblin Games has a moving sale, 95% of their stuff is on sale for $1 each. I am a fan of their Shadows over Vathak horror setting and there are some real steals here like the Forgotten Foes monster book and the Fat Goblin Guide to Hell. No idea how long this will be running.


----------



## Voadam (May 1, 2019)

WotC and DM's Guild's May Sale. Through May 16 15% off all PDFs and POD from DM's Guild and 28%-40% off select Guild print books:

    5e Parents' Guide to Classes
    Critter Compendium
    Necromancer of Zhentil Keep (Adventurers League!)
    Swords of the Moonsea (Adventurers League!)
    Xanathar's Extraordinary Vault
    Xanathar's Lost Notes to Everything Else


----------



## Voadam (May 2, 2019)

May D&D sale on DriveThru as well.

15% off over 9,000 D&D related PDFs including stuff like Cubicle 7's Middle Earth 5e line.


----------



## Voadam (May 2, 2019)

Palladium is having a 20% off sale on its Palladium Fantasy RPG PDFs for one week.


----------



## Voadam (May 9, 2019)

Three $20 Ponyfinder books are on sale this week for 70% off, $6.00, as part of the May D&D sale. Ponyfinder Campaign Setting (5e and PF), Hybrid Blood (5e and PF), and Griffins of Everglow (5e).


----------



## Voadam (May 10, 2019)

Palladium now has their After the Bomb and Heroes Unlimited PDFs 20% off for this week.


----------



## Voadam (May 16, 2019)

Thule 5e Sale this week. Primeval Thule 5e Campaign Setting goes from $19.95 to $9.97 and POD from $49.95 to $39.95 and the GM and Player Companions go from $7.95 to $1.99 each with POD from $17.95 down to $12.95.


----------



## Voadam (May 17, 2019)

There is also a Saltmarsh Sale at DMs Guild to promote the new 5e adventure Ghosts of Saltmarsh. The Sea Devils sahuagin sourcebook and Sea of Blood module from 2e are 60% off for $1.99 each, while U1-3 are 30% off for $3.49 each and there is a 5e guild bundle about 50% off on nautical adventures and options for $9.99


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2019)

Scarred Lands 5e Sale this week. The Player's Guide is 60% off going from $19.99 to $7.99 for the PDF and the modules being 80% off for the PDFs and the discounts varying for the PODs.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2019)

John Carter of Mars Sale up to 50% off this week.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2019)

Harnworld Sale, up to 80%.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 25, 2019)

Goodman Games 3e Throwback sale All d20 PDFs are $1, $3, and $5. Tons of Dungeon Crawl Classics Modules (including the Castles and Crusades ones), the megadungeon boxed set one, the campaign setting, the Complete Guide to X line, DragonMech, Xcrawl, Broncosaurus Rex, Etherscope, and others. 1 week.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2019)

Humble Bundle 5e Beast of a Bundle a ton of 5e books from a variety of publishers with a majority from Frog God Games. 5e Tome of Monsters is the big one for me. Options at $1, $8, and $15 price points.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 6, 2019)

Skirmisher has 3 megabundles through July 14th. A d20/Pathfinder one, a Mutant Future One both about 76% off, and a 5e one that is 36% off.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 14, 2019)

40% off Troll Lord Games PDFs, 3 days more to go on their Troll Week Sale.


----------



## AndromedaRPG (Jul 20, 2019)

Christmas in July sale is happening on DriveThruRPG


----------



## Voadam (Jul 21, 2019)

AndromedaRPG said:


> Christmas in July sale is happening on DriveThruRPG




25% off also at Storyteller's Vault for over 1,500 PDFs and at DMs Guild for over 7,000 PDFs.

Drivethru's sale includes over 50,000 PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2019)

Die Screaming is 90% off through August, the Player's and DM's Guides are only $1 each. Its a d20 based apocalypse horror rule set.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2019)

Cyberpunk classic sale for about 10 day it says 60% off Cyberpunk 2020 titles from R. Talsorian and Atlas Games.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 17, 2019)

Cthulhu Mythos Sale, 20% off 1400 PDFs, six more days


----------



## Voadam (Aug 17, 2019)

Eclipse Phase Sol Archive Bundle 60% off.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2019)

DM's Guild 77% off Cthulhuesque bundle, $9.95. 10 5e PDFs normally $42.79.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 22, 2019)

Barrel Rider Games PDFs are 50% off through 8/27


----------



## Voadam (Aug 29, 2019)

Triple Ace Games Summer Sale. 50% off all PDFs through Sept. 21


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2019)

40% off Troll Lord Games PDFs through Labor Day Weekend


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2019)

F+W is closing up shop at end of August. 50% off Sale.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 14, 2019)

Palladium has a sale on monster related books to promote their new Rifts Bestiary. 20% off for about 10 more days.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2019)

Pathfinder Blowout Sale through September 30th

Up to 70% off over 7,000 PDFs. Looks like the range is 40-70% off.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 24, 2019)

Wizards' Descent Into Avernus special bundles on DM's Guild.

The DM one includes the 2e Guide to Hell, 3.5's Fiendish Codex on Devils, the DM's Guild's Emirikol's Guide to Devils, the Planar Bestiary, and two Hell themed adventures.

The Player bundle has lots of Hell themed player options including a huge assortment of tiefling variants.


----------



## John Dallman (Sep 24, 2019)

33% off GURPS PDFs published before 2019, for this week.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 24, 2019)

GURPS is also 33% off at drivethru. It is Steve Jackson Games' 33rd anniversary.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2019)

Huge Humble Bundle OSR sale. $624 worth of PDFs for $18. A ton for just $1


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2019)

20th Anniversary Edition sale at Storyteller's Vault Up to 50% off 895 PDFs. Through the end of September.

Looks like 50% off actual White Wolf/Onyx Path stuff and 25% off the rest.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2019)

All Lamentations of the Flame Princess PDFs are $2 this week. 
Ends September 30.


----------



## John Dallman (Sep 29, 2019)

John Dallman said:


> 33% off GURPS PDFs published before 2019, for this week.



I misunderstood, I think - the sale is until October 4th.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 30, 2019)

Hurricane Dorian Relief Bundle $25 for $200 worth of PDFs, lots of super hero ones like ICONS, Supers!, and Brave New World. Others too like Zombie Hack and even a 5e adventure.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 2, 2019)

Frog Gog Games' Pathfinder PDFs are 75% off through October.


----------



## darjr (Oct 10, 2019)

Tales from the Loop is free for one day!


----------



## Voadam (Oct 11, 2019)

Palladium has an Alternate Realities Sale 20% off 11 PDFs showing off the Palladium Multiverse including Rifts, Rifts Chaos Earth, the Palladium Fantasy RPG, Recon (the Vietnam war RPG), Nightbane, and Systems Failure.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 11, 2019)

darjr said:


> Tales from the Loop is free for one day!




Here is the direct link. (still free today).


----------



## Voadam (Oct 12, 2019)

Sigil Stone's 10-year, 10 PDFs, $10 bundle sale. Started 10/10 so it is a 10 to the fifth sale. $101.99 worth of PDFs at 90% off.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2019)

Drivethru Halloween Sale over 11,000 PDFs on sale.

Remember to hunt around on drivethru and the sister sites for the Halloween icons to get freebie PDFs such as Bygone Bestiary for White Wolf's old World of Darkness.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2019)

Triple Ace Games has all their PDFs on sale for 50% off for one month.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2019)

Frog God Games' Passionate Pathfinder PDF Sale overlaps with the Halloween one for further reductions.

The Blight is a great corrupt city 925 page sourcebook for $12.19, but check out the massive 952 page Orcus themed wasteland ruined city sandbox Slumbering Tsar Saga for $3.75. If you ever wanted to check out a sandboxy mega-adventure now is a great opportunity.

The Cyclopean Deeps are also great deals for a little more than $3 each for 160 and 250 pages of Descent into the Depths underdark sandboxing.

Over at the non halloween sale for FG's pathfinder line Razor Coast colonialism pirates themed mega-adventure is still a ridiculous steal at $2.50.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2019)

Gramel Savage Worlds bundle $20 which is 95% off. Through November 10.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 28, 2019)

Dark by Design has a 66% off sale through Halloween.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 11, 2019)

40% off Modiphius's Star Trek Adventures and the first two adventure bundles. Through Nov. 19.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 12, 2019)

Rex draconis November 50% off bundle


----------



## Voadam (Nov 12, 2019)

Eberron Bundle Sales about 70% off plus 20% off all Eberron items at DMs Guild


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2019)

50% off 12 Pugmire PDFs, one week. (includes the Core Book)


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2019)

Metal Weave Games is on sale for 70% off through November to celebrate his 30th birthday


----------



## Voadam (Nov 26, 2019)

33% off over 5,000 PDFs at Drivethru's Thanksgiving Weekend Sale.

Also on over 8,000 PDFs at DMs Guild.

And over 1600 on Storyteller's Vault.

Special deals on Black Friday and Cyber Monday


----------



## Voadam (Nov 26, 2019)

Pathfinder 1e sale at Paizo 50% off certain print books.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 26, 2019)

Humbl Bundle Pathfinder Comics and 1e sourcebooks deal


----------



## darjr (Nov 27, 2019)

DMsGuild Halloween sale is live Thanksgiving Weekend Sale - Thanksgiving Weekend Sale  -


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2019)

Black Friday Doorbuster sale at DM's Guild

And Storyteller's Vault

And Drivethrurpg.

Each has six items from 67% to 80% off from Beckett's Jyhad and Vampire 5th Edition to the Witcher RPG or Murder in Baldur's Gate.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2019)

Humble Bundle 5e Orcus's RPG PDFs Stuff from Frog God, Kobold, Troll Lord, and Skeeter Green. The big ones here include City of Brass, Rappan Athuk, and Creature Codex.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2019)

Lots of Black Friday/Cyber Monday individual sales at Drivethru

Frog God's 60% off everything (5e, Pathfinder, Swords & Wizardry) sale particularly caught my eye.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2019)

$10 Benefit bundle for artist Matt Bulahao's family after loss of a family member to cancer.

$86.58 worth of PDFs available through Dec. 8.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2019)

Wayward Rogue Cyber Monday only 95% off bundle. $210 worth of PDFs for $15.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2019)

Drivethru Cyber Monday Doorbuster sales, six PDFs at 75% to 81% including Werewolf the Apocalypse 20th Anniversary Edition, The One Ring, and Creature Codex 5e.

Storyteller's Vault Cyber Sale Same deal, some different PDFs including Vampire the Requiem 2e, Dragon-Blooded for Exalted 3e, Victorian Gaslight Vampire, W20 and Chronicles of Darkness Dark Eras.

Doorbuster sale at DM's Guild includes Ed Greenwood's Guide to the Forgotten Realms, the 2e Spelljammer boxed set PDF, and four DM guild PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2019)

New WotC PDF bundles:

3.5 four sourcebook bundle for $9.99 (Complete Adventurer, Arcane, Divine, and Warrior) and five other bundles at DMs Guild including a $7.99 bundle for four 2e Complete X Handbook sourcebooks and a bunch of 5e DMs Guild class bundles.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2019)

IDW's official D&D comics PDFs are on sale for 40% off as they will be closing shop Jan. 1.

More IDW comics including Magic the Gathering, My Little Pony, Transformers, Micronauts, G.I. Joe, 30 Days of Night, and others at Drivethru Comics. 

Any PDFs bought will still be available for download after they close.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2019)

Raging Swan's 5e Christmas Megabundle $19.99 for $165.12 worth of PDFs, 88% off.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2019)

Tinyd6 Holiday Blowout Bundle, over 85% off. $342.56 worth of PDFs for $49.99.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 7, 2019)

Troll Lord 5e Holdiays in Airdhe specials. 50-75% off on four special deals including the World of Airdhe, Mystical Companions and bundles for their A and C series of adventure modules.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 9, 2019)

Paizo store holiday sale.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 10, 2019)

Palladium Books has a holiday sale on Rifts Woldbooks, Sourcebooks and the Rifter for one week.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 12, 2019)

Teach Your Kids Holiday Sale at DrivethruRPG

And Teach Your Kids Sale at DM's Guild.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2019)

Paizo one shot 10% off code 



> As thanks to all of you for joining us in our adventures, we would like to offer you a holiday discount code good for an additional 10% off a single order on paizo.com. Just enter “holiday20” during checkout, and we’ll apply the discount before adding shipping and taxes. This is a one-time-only code, so make sure to fill your shopping cart with lots of gaming goodness before using it! This discount isn't valid on subscriptions, preorders, backorders, non-Paizo downloads, or gift certificates, but it does stack with other discounts, including the Paizo Advantage. This holiday code expires at 11:59 PM Pacific Time on January 31.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 16, 2019)

60% off all Beastlands 5e monster PDFs through Dec. 25.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 19, 2019)

90% off Die Screaming (d20 horror variant) PDFs through Jan. 1


----------



## Voadam (Dec 21, 2019)

Frog God Christmas sale.


----------



## darjr (Dec 21, 2019)

DnDBeyond has a coupon code HOLIDAY15


----------



## Voadam (Dec 22, 2019)

Paladium Books has a Christmas sale on Palladium Fantasy, Heroes Unlimited, and Nightbane books through Dec. 30.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 23, 2019)

Frog God Games looks like most everything is 50% off through the end of the year.


----------



## darjr (Dec 24, 2019)

Campaign Cartographer is in bundle of holding





__





						Standard Bundle Title
					





					sendy.bundlesites.com


----------

